# The KATY Trail



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

My wife and I just spent a week riding the Katy Trail across central Missouri. The KATY is a rails to trails of crushed limestone the follows the Missouri River from mid state to St. Charles. My wife has only been riding for less than a year a she thought the KATY might be a nice trip for us that she could handle. I jumped at the idea but thought I might get a little bored with the short days and 6 days of seeing the same thing over and over. That turned out not to be the case, 90% of the time there was something interesting to see or do. The 30 to 50 miles days were challenging while leaving time for sight seeing and wine tasting. The beauty of the area was way beyond what I expected. There will be to many pictures in this post. I just couldn’t cut it any more.
The first day was across the Missouri countryside from Sedalia to Boonville.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

At Boonville, the trail hits the Missouri river and follows it the rest of the way to St. Charles. Most of the time, you are riding with the river on the right and high cliffs on the left.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

The Katy runs through the heart of the Missouri wine country. There are many wineries to tour and have a taste.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

We used a tour company, which hauled the luggage and made hotel and food arrangements. All we had to do was enjoy the ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

jd3 said:


> We used a tour company, which hauled the luggage and made hotel and food arrangements. All we had to do was enjoy the ride.


That looks like a great trip, what was the total distance you rode?

Tell us about the tour company (name, was it worth it, did you like where you stayed etc. ).


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Missouri wine country ... _who knew!_

Great photos — thanks for this report.

Looks like a fine ride. MO did a good job with the KATY.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great post....one of these days.....The Katy trail is #1 on my touring list....


----------



## wncbiker (Feb 18, 2005)

*Brings back memories of 2005 trip*

I did the Katy Trail from Boonville to St.Charles in the summer to 2005. Three days and two nights, self supported. It was a great trip.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

MB1 said:


> That looks like a great trip, what was the total distance you rode?
> 
> Tell us about the tour company (name, was it worth it, did you like where you stayed etc. ).


197 miles over five days of riding. We had an off day in Jefferson city where we toured the state capitol building and the Winston Churchill Library in Fulton, MO. I did not think I would like the off day, but I did. The capitol building was spectacular and the library was interesting. 
We used The Touring Cyclist. I thought the price was very reasonable. There were a few flaky moments but overall they did a fine job. The hotels ranged from OK to very good. Here are a few pics from Jefferson City that I did not show in the OP.


----------



## hdbiker (Aug 2, 2010)

Great photos. My wife and I just did the trail in late Sept. I am also a roadie and thought I might not enjoy it.I am pleased to say I was wrong. There's plenty to see along the way.
We went self contained and it was very easy. We stayed at some nice B&B's along the way. We have used touring companies on road trips, but we figured we couldn't get lost on the trail. It was nice to go at our own pace.We took the train from St. Charles to Sedalia. The cost with 2 bikes was $64.00. We met a group that did a shuttle that took them 35 miles farther out to the very end at Clinton. But that cost $240.00.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

take me with you next year


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

Taj Mahal

...Now my baby caught the Katy 
Left me a mule to ride
The train pulled out 
And I swung on behind
Oh I'm crazy about her
That hard-headed woman of mine.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for sharing!

Girchy and I are planning to this next fall, although with a different tour company I think. We're not interesting is carrying our own gear, although we are in the process of getting touring bikes to handle the crushed limestone.


----------



## gmrv4 (Feb 6, 2009)

I did the Katy from Clinton to St. Charles in 2009. Met folks from Boston, Montana and Florida. Great trip. Thanks for sharing, brought back memories.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i visited a buddy who moved to St. Charles - we went out and took pictures of the MKT. the next year i went out, the railroad was gone. looks like a great adventure - i'm thinking next fall i'll do it. maybe i can get my oldest son to come along.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, thanks for posting - beautiful pictures! Makes me want to go on that ride real bad.

Later, axlenut


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow! Great photos. Thanks for sharing. I love posts like this. I have major wanderlust!!!


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

The shot with the two dogs gives me an idea... (I have two Malamutes)  

Subtitled: _Haaaaaaang onnnnnn!_

Looks like a great trip. Far enough south from here that it might be something to think about for a spring trip sometime.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

kykr13 said:


> The shot with the two dogs gives me an idea... (I have two Malamutes)
> 
> Subtitled: _Haaaaaaang onnnnnn!_


I have a husky mix and I liked that pic too. I would love to have him pull me on the bike (I even bought a pulling harness for him), but the problem is that he doesn't differentiate between the pulling harness and a regular collar. So, in the interest of him not pulling when it's not appropriate, I've scrapped the idea for the time being. Let me know if you have any better luck!


----------

